
Replacing Instapaper - imartin2k
http://www.disruptiveproactivity.com/2018/07/instapaper-stopped-trying-to-compete-with-pinboard/
======
kungtotte
I recently started using [https://wallabag.org/en](https://wallabag.org/en)
instead of both Pocket and Instapaper. I only rarely used Instapaper and after
the EU shutdown I obviously used it not at all. I prefer the app and webpage
of wallabag over Pocket, and I prefer the pricing model of their hosting
service (not freemium, pay 9 euro/year or don't use the service instead of a
free slightly gimped service or a more expensive premium option).

You can also self-host if that's your preference, but I couldn't do that for 9
eur/year.

~~~
heinrichf
The author wrote some blog posts (in French) about running his paid-for
service: [https://linuxfr.org/news/un-an-apres-faisons-le-point-sur-
wa...](https://linuxfr.org/news/un-an-apres-faisons-le-point-sur-wallabag-it)
(after a year) [https://nicolas.loeuillet.org/billets/service-wallabag-
it](https://nicolas.loeuillet.org/billets/service-wallabag-it) (launch)
[https://nicolas.loeuillet.org/billets/comment-je-vais-
tenter...](https://nicolas.loeuillet.org/billets/comment-je-vais-tenter-de-
gagner-ma-vie-avec-un-projet-opensource) (after three months)
[https://nicolas.loeuillet.org/billets/retours-mise-ligne-
wal...](https://nicolas.loeuillet.org/billets/retours-mise-ligne-wallabagit)

------
wodenokoto
> pocket is an instapaper clone with the same business model.

No. Pocket is owned by Mozilla.

[https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/02/27/mozilla-acquires-
po...](https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/02/27/mozilla-acquires-pocket/)

------
welanes
Although primarily a task manager, Lanes -
[https://lanes.io](https://lanes.io) \- has Instapaper features, plus video
bookmarks.

------
imartin2k
I'm using Instapaper with a VPN (and a Swiss IP) to access it, but it is
annoying. Particularly because if one forgets to start it, and then sends
something to Instapaper, depending on the system, one does not get an error -
but the articles won't actually have been sent to Instapaper. Which can be
frustrating later on.

------
dewey
> The upside is that standards based APis give confidence that it will be
> there into the future.

Pinboard exists for a while now and I’m a happy user for years already but
this hasn’t happened yet so I wouldn’t hold me breath for this in the near
future either.

